# Bay Breeze scuba?



## mrmrezg (Jun 6, 2014)

Has anyone taken their open water class there? if so, what is your opinion of the instructor/owner?

I because my daughter is ready to do her check out dives and we are considering doing them there.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

PM sent


----------

